# Mechanical protection in garage



## climatemakers (Feb 16, 2010)

What happens to residual co in a garage after a car backs out and the driver closes the door?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

climatemakers said:


> What happens to residual co in a garage after a car backs out and the driver closes the door?


Often it migrates into the house where it is filtered by lungs of the occupants, and then it is trapped by the red blood cells so it doesn't escape and hinder the starting of the car the next morning. :sad:


----------



## Girlscanbld2 (Feb 12, 2010)

huh????


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Girlscanbld2 said:


> huh????


Your red blood cells love CO. 
They absorb it easily. And once they do, they don't exchange it for oxygen like they do CO2.

So I wrote that little story for people to understand what can happen. Since sometimes some people are more concerned about the condition of the oil in their car. Then the fumes they or their family breathes after they drive out of the garage.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Then there is the principle of
"dilution."


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

Concrete parking curbs. Cheap, at any concrete yard (at least in NJ). The plastic jobs with all the yellow stripes go for 30-40 bucks each.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

neolitic said:


> Then there is the principle of
> "dilution."



Yes.
May people will come up with all sorts of excuses to use as reason not to do something right.

Since you think dilution has a bearing on a persons ability to absorb or expell CO.

Please post these dilution rates.
Or articles on it.

Or is this just your opinion.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

beenthere said:


> Yes.
> May people will come up with all sorts of excuses to use as reason not to do something right.
> 
> Since you think dilution has a bearing on a persons ability to absorb or expell CO.
> ...


No, you show me where this is 
such a large problem.
Do you need to design for an idiot who 
idles in his garage overnight?
How about if he tries to park in the living room?
You start the car, put up the door,
leave.
More fresh air gets in, by a factor of thousands,
than CO is produced by the automobile.
There are millions of homes with the 
air handler in the garage, and I have never heard 
of a massive epidemic of CO poisonings as a result.
I prefer to locate HVAC inside the 
conditioned space, but I can't deny that 
there are literally millions of what you seem
to consider death traps that are doing
no more harm than increasing energy use.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

50 PPM is the max allowed by OSHA for an 8 hour exposure period.

So 1,000's of cubic foot of air are required to do what you suggest. And the house won't leak fresh air in that much.

Yes, there are many units installed in a garage incorrectly. No harm though? have you had all of those people go to the hospital and get checked to know this.

When the unit is installed in the garage correctly. It is to be sealed that it can't pull air from the garage. And No returns in a garage that the system communicates with the occupied areas.

If you don't follow codes. Thats you.

1CF of CO to 20,000CF of air, is 50 PPM.
A car will produce far more then 1 CF in 30 seconds.


And I see you can't show that dilution is a sound principle. I guess its just your personal opinion.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Where are you?
What "code"?
Can you read?
I said, I don't put air handlers in
garages, but I can show you
plenty of them that are.
Is this new to you?


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Try the IMC.

No. I've seen lots of furnaces installed in garages. And installed lots of furnaces in garages.
If I install one in a garage. It is sealed that it can't draw garage air in. And no return or supply is in the garage either.

You might want to catch up on the codes. You seem to be a bit behind. 


I installed my first system in 1975


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

So you install these death traps yourself.
Glad we cleared that up.
Didn't see where anyone else was 
connecting their air handlers to the
automobile exhaust pipe either.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

I moved a fair share of them inside the homes also.

Guess you should go back and reread post #8.
Never said I didn't install any in a garage.

Climatemaker was completely right in what he said also. Furnaces and air handlers should not be installed in a garage. All air handlers, furnaces and ducts should be sealed. Duct work should be in a sealed chaise when its ran through or in a garage.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The OP just wanted to keep his client 
from ramming into the damn thing.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

neolitic said:


> The OP just wanted to keep his client
> from ramming into the damn thing.


Yep. And I answered that question.
And I answered bwalley's post. And Climatemakers second post. And girlscanbld2's post.

Then you came up with dilution solves it all.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

K..


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Yep. And I answered that question.
> And I answered bwalley's post. And Climatemakers second post. And girlscanbld2's post.
> 
> Then you came up with dilution solves it all.


Good for you! Do you want a lollipop?

You are technically correct. Neo is *practically* correct.

Slavish conformance to every technical caution known to man is flat out impossible while living anything like a normal life. Scrupulously heed the advice of every specialist you can think of, and you may live a few years longer than the statistical average.

But they will be very colorless years.

(Sorry; long day today, and I'm grumpy.)


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Good for you! Do you want a lollipop?
> 
> You are technically correct. Neo is *practically* correct.
> 
> ...



Now that you got that off your chest.

Do you install furnaces and or duct work in garages in a manor that they can pull CO into the house?

Or do You need a lollipop to answer.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Now that you got that off your chest.
> 
> Do you install furnaces and or duct work in garages in a manor that they can pull CO into the house?
> 
> Or do You need a lollipop to answer.


It felt good; thanks. :thumbsup:

No, I don't, to the best of my ability. And I think Neo would answer the same if he wasn't wiser than me and wanted to continue the argument.

I don't see where he said that he would. Fact: There is no way that you can unequivocally guarantee that _any_ furnace/ductwork system you install will draw absolutely zero noxious gases into the system. Especially since any furnace made actually creates noxious gases itself, leaving aside external sources like automobiles in a garage.

Lighten up, guy. Garage doors or not, you probably inhale more CO while standing at a street corner waiting for the "Walk" sign than in any home with a properly installed furnace in the garage.

I'd like a lollipop now. :thumbup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now now Tin the man just want to teach you guys something:w00t:


what color you get:tooth:


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> It felt good; thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Lighten up, guy. Garage doors or not, you probably inhale more CO while standing at a street corner waiting for the "Walk" sign than in any home with a properly installed furnace in the garage.


If I was talking about living and sleeping at that street corner, that would relevant.

The duct leakage possibility is why its suppose to be in a sealed chaise so it can't draw in CO. or other noxious fumes.

If everyone that has a garage, that parks their car in it. Started up the car with the garage door open and drove right out in less then 30 seconds. It would be no problem.

But, a lot of people let it warm up so they get heat from it. So they don't get cold driving down the road. That is a real life reality.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> what color you get:tooth:


Partial to purple; thanks. :thumbsup:



beenthere said:


> The duct leakage possibility is why its suppose to be in a sealed chaise so it can't draw in CO. or other noxious fumes.


Again:


Tinstaafl said:


> Fact: There is no way that you can unequivocally guarantee that _any_ furnace/ductwork system you install will draw absolutely zero noxious gases into the system.





> But, a lot of people let it warm up so they get heat from it. So they don't get cold driving down the road. That is a real life reality.


"A lot" is statistical drivel. A lot more have enough sense not to run a vehicle in a closed garage for long enough that they choke, wheeze and have tears running down their face in the ten-twenty seconds it takes to get into the car and drive away.

Those who fall into the former category are doing their part to improve the gene pool.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Partial to purple; thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> Again:
> 
> ...


There are enough people on both sides of the gene pool that don't even know their forced air system has an air filter.

That I wouldn't rely on them to not warm their car up in the garage.

They don't make codes until something has gone wrong.

There have been enough reports of people warming up their cars in the garage. That is is a viable reason not to have exposed ducts, and forced air equipment in a garage.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> K..


...


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

PS: Only got green lollipops left.


----------

